# How to organize my Ebook collection?



## iitmanojit (Jun 27, 2010)

Hello Digitians...
I have a huge ebook collections. Mostly in pdf, chm & djvu files. I want a software that creates database type with links to those files. So that I can use the database to find the ebook just like searching in a library.

I have microsoft office but I don't know the use of MS ACCESS or anything like.

Please help me!!!!


----------



## swatkat (Jun 27, 2010)

Check out eKitaab, a free and open-source ebook cataloger and manager:
eKitaab eBook Catalog Manager Software to manage large collections of ebooks.

Adobe has Adobe Digital Editions, a free software for managing PDF ebooks:
Adobe - Digital Editions : Features


----------



## iitmanojit (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info... Thanks swatkat


----------



## pr.itdude (Jun 29, 2010)

wow...i was looking 4 this from a long tym...thnks swatkat 

Btw, ur handle reminds me that awesome cartoon series.....was loving it


----------



## samratm (Jul 8, 2010)

I prefer calibre ( calibre - E-book management ), try this.

it evens converts your eBook to ePub format and other formats to help read them in iPad and kindle.


----------

